# Advice about codebusters?



## EllieA (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all, I am currently a CPC-A and looking for a starting position, has anyone worked for codebusters? Is it like a recruiting agency or independent company? I am having trouble finding any info about this company. Any thoughts and advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ngeorge05 (Jan 28, 2014)

*RE: Codebusters*

I found this info on LinkedIn, I believe they are a recruitment agency.





Visit www.codebusters.com to apply for HIT jobs 

Codebusters delivers innovative medical coding solutions to maximize revenue and minimize risk across the health care continuum. We leverage technology to increase coding accuracy, productivity, and availability. Client operational needs inform system design, creating revenue cycle efficiencies that reduce costs and eliminate payment denials and variances. Payer compliance professionals ensure a clear link between clinical documentation and code assignment, alleviating the complementary risks of RAC recoupment and under-billing. Providers have the flexibility to work with coders, auditors, and documentation professionals remotely or onsite. Codebusters offers business critical solutions and long-term partnerships, allowing providers to focus on patient care. 

* HIM Consulting 
* HIM Outsourcing 
* Coding 
* Coding Educating and Mentoring 
* Oncology Data Management 
* Audit and Compliance 
* Clinical Documentation Improvementsee less
Specialties
Medical Coding, Heath Information Compliance, Revenue Cycle Consulting, Clinical Documentation Improvement, ICD-10 Training, HIT Staffing, Project Management, Medical Coding Education
Website
http://www.codebusters.com
Industry
Hospital & Health Care
Type
Privately Held
Company Size
51-200 employees
Founded
1998


----------

